# Let's see'em



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Lets see some of your fish, old or new, big or small, it doesnt matter.Just show em off. Feel free to put a story behind the pic also.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Can't believe I'm doing this again...


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

bait catching bait catching dinner catching a buzz catching a hangover catching asperin


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Crunch! Crunch!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Becca Lynn showing the boys how its done


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

Sister in laws big catch - and its foul hooked - thats all we caught all day - yah we zeroed out at that tourney


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL, I think that should be the cover for Gulp Baits!!! I definitely have had more of those than any other fish on those dang baits!!!


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a good lookin ring on your sister in law I_just_wanna_fish...Gig'em fishing ags.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

Some Crappie and Whites


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

WHOOP



asnow06 said:


> That's a good lookin ring on your sister in law I_just_wanna_fish...Gig'em fishing ags.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

My biggest snapper so far, 20 lb. even, almost won the fish pot on the Big E, but I knew one guy had one that looked bigger, I found him and had him weigh his, and he beat me by around a half a lb.


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

Record fish....you have to look real close to see it, wifes big fish of the day...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

let me try that again


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Dad with a good fish. Took us 3 days to identify. On third day the weight missed the state record by 6 oz.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like an African Pompano to me. Am I right?


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*the good ones*

good fish this year


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Here are some of ours...

My boyfriend's almost record 51" redfish caught last October










Me with a 43.5" red from this year's TOBA tourney










A 5'8" bull shark caught from the Kayak. Bryne fought him over an hour before his buddy got a rope around his tail and they paddled about 2 miles to the beach (they just had to show us!) Glad to say that, after we took many pics, it was a successful release!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

MM, you are right. We didn't know and no one in Matagorda could identify it for us that day. People kept saying some kind of jack.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Neverenough said:


> Becca Lynn showing the boys how its done


Wow! Go Becca Lynne! That's a nice shark! How old is Becca and how big was the shark?


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

Stringer of Trout caught in East East Matty on a Clown Rubberback...

Tarpon caught outside of San Luis Pass in Sept 1996 on a Coast Hawk...


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Dad with a good fish. Took us 3 days to identify. On third day the weight missed the state record by 6 oz.


Hey I know that guy. Does he even remember how to reel in a fish?? Prally too busy crankin on mowers....


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*I'll play*

Just a few


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple of this summer's catches.....


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

She was 8 and the bull was 5'1.25"




RenFish said:


> Wow! Go Becca Lynne! That's a nice shark! How old is Becca and how big was the shark?


----------



## MrHughes919 (Oct 18, 2005)

couple wahoo and black fin tuna...and then the other one is my prize catch!


----------



## AddSalt (Sep 30, 2006)

March in Offats Bayou


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Some pretty decent fish...*

The wahoo.... First one I seen caught, but I did Gaff it!!!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*more pics*

Here's some more.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Heres a few....


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

The back of the shirt says, "Shut up and Fish". and he means it.
17 inch crappie from Lake Fork


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Here some pics from summer 07...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

heres a few


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's big ole SOW!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Fish caught Sunday using Mid Coast Products Inticer corks in Matagorda. The trout is 26 1/2 inches caught by Jaron with Kubala Kustom Rods and the Red is 27.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

*Heres A Few*

2.5 hour wade ...









25" Trout ...









30 # Ling ...









I dont know how much this guy weighed but I almost hurniated myself picking him up!









20+lb Snapper ...









Happy Friends ...









Decent King ...


----------



## Este007 (Nov 22, 2005)

32# Snapper


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice pics guys, and gals. Keep'em coming


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here are a few.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here is a few


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*pic*

fish in your face!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

here some more.


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tedder's 2 cents*

Some of my favorites from our family vacation this summer to Pensacola Beach...The last is the stringer of my life....


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

sorry, had to type something.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

wanna


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

*Random pics*

Some more...This is 2Cool!!!


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Some are old some are new.


----------



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

Good Pics!!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

ANGEL said:


> heres a few


That 2nd pic is great. I like how your buddy is landing a fish in the background.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

E. Matty


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A couple more..
My wife BOWED up
Son with a king

Sun Perch with the kids


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Some big girls from this year.........


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Whew*

Jeff,

You had a great year last year!!!!

Jode


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Some from the past.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

This is my wife with a nice red snapper:


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

A few more.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]oo.com
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's some crappie pix from Rayburn.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Some nice*

snapper with some great company!!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ron Tedder said:


> Some of my favorites from our family vacation this summer to Pensacola Beach...The last is the stringer of my life....


.....And a fine stringer it is.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice photos folks!


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

thanks bro...

Keep this up, i'm loving it!!!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

galvatraz, is that a real pic? That looks like a halibut? That looks unreal. I don't want to say fake, but how much would a flattie like that weigh? About 25lbs? I really want to believe that is a real flounder. IF it is I am pumped, can't wait till the run.


----------



## Gone Yakin (Dec 21, 2006)

RenFish said:


> Here are some of ours...
> 
> A 5'8" bull shark caught from the Kayak. Bryne fought him over an hour before his buddy got a rope around his tail and they paddled about 2 miles to the beach (they just had to show us!) Glad to say that, after we took many pics, it was a successful release!


Pulled a shark backwards for 2 miles without drowning it?


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

heres some of my valued catches.. or what i consider valued.

nothin like that good ol fresh sashimi.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*a big one...*

only that much longer from being.......longer then the lure..


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> heres some of my valued catches.. or what i consider valued.
> 
> nothin like that good ol fresh sashimi.


Is that biguglie off the tx city ****?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Here is a decent snapper caught on my boat:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Some more on another trip:


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Another customer with a nice Blackfin:


----------



## Silversurfer (Jul 13, 2007)

Galvetraz,
You have one of the largest southern flounder I have ever seen! The flounder appears to be as long as the dog - maybe upwards of 36 inches? The one of the ice chest looks more like a typical flounder. I checked and the all-tackle world record for southern flounder is 20lbs 8ozs. What did yours weigh?

Silversurfer


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

That has to be photoshopped.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a little stripe marlin that we caught in mexico.


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

*He made this far*

Caught and released near s. jetty.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

These pics are from a trip billy and I took to port Lavaca and polacios Pier.
1 first BUll red at Sam's Beach. Krash Coached me thru it.
2,3,4: Barnacle Bill and me being Cheesy with some SheapsHead.
5. Billy looking like an old lady.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I think those pics have way too much male sexiness in them for the general public, Brad!!!


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

You're Right, I think its the Sexy hat!!! :rotfl:



Barnacle Bill said:


> I think those pics have way too much male sexiness in them for the general public, Brad!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I still have that hat! It's going in the Smithsonian!


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

Me and my girlfiend this past weekend on the Big E 52 hr.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

OMG dude!   Is that for real or photoshopped?



galvetraz said:


> Some are old some are new


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a few.

FL


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Gone Yakin said:


> Pulled a shark backwards for 2 miles without drowning it?


Believe it or not, yes. And, he was still feisty while we were trying to take the pics. Was whipping his head and tail all over the place. We couldn't believe he make it through the towing back but he quickly swam away once back in the water.


----------



## ososhortman (Jan 3, 2007)

Best trip down to CC ever. Last week we went 5 mile SBH. OsoPatticakes got these within 30 minutes of each other. Red was 25" the smacs were 25 &27". Can't wait to get back there. 
By ososhortman


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

wolverine said:


> OMG dude!   Is that for real or photoshopped?


I would like to know too. Is it real or photoshopped because that is one hell of a saddle blanket!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I would like to know too. Is it real or photoshopped because that is one hell of a saddle blanket!


Not to be a negative Nelly, but it's photoshopped (not a bad job either!)......anyone else notice some REALLY SMALL gamefish on stringers and cleaning tables on here?!!! I aint always been one to stay 100% law abiding, but I aint never posted any pics of me with a bunch of illegal fish either!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2007)

Its shopped.. Galvatraz (Brad) is really good with photoshop.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*here is some*

fishing pics.


----------



## ontheborder77 (Mar 14, 2007)

San Luis Pass, live mullet, midday, 37", released


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

blk drum


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

first buck


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*A few*

Here are a few old ones, most have been posted before.

Z


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

It's shopped. Notice his clone on the cooler. White background makes it easy.



wolverine said:


> OMG dude!   Is that for real or photoshopped?


----------

